# Does your Puffer have a favourite Spot??



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

To Puffer keepers..

I notice Nala my Fahaka tends to hang out in one corner all the time. She does swim around also . But most of the time chilln out in her corner. 

Does anybody else's puffers do this ??


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

my dwarf puffers are active, but do have a 'home position'. My big female dominates, and she anchors herself by the sponge filter.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

My dwarf puffer preffer the moss part of his tank. He/she always to there to sleep at about 9pm which amazes me as my daugther usually keeps the light on till she falls asleep. But Puffy somehow knows that's bed time  I love this sweety


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

InfraredDream said:


> My dwarf puffer preffer the moss part of his tank. He/she always to there to sleep at about 9pm which amazes me as my daugther usually keeps the light on till she falls asleep. But Puffy somehow knows that's bed time  I love this sweety


so cute lol


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm not really sure since I haven't busted mind taking a rest yet.... every time I walk into the room he gets so pumped to see me and swims around like crazy to get my attention.... though I have seen him under the drift wood and once on top of the heater.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hgi said:


> I'm not really sure since I haven't busted mind taking a rest yet.... every time I walk into the room he gets so pumped to see me and swims around like crazy to get my attention.... though I have seen him under the drift wood and once on top of the heater.


you guys are making me want a puffer


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Puffers are for sure one of the more personable fish out there. Like little dogs


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

ben i think nala is being a lazy bum..she has tank mates too.. you would think that would keep her interested... do you think maybe she needs a biggertank?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

no fahakas are lazy fish mine would sit in the one corner and stare at me . now my mbu does the same


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i figured there is more out there.

i could give her extra length, by getting a 180.

but her tank is good surrah! HAHA


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't think any puffer can be considered lazy. They have tons of personality  My Puffy can recognize my daugther, he/she is her fish and the tank is beside her bad. She talks and plays with her/him  And watch the tank till she falls asleep. I think Puffy knows it's time to go to bed when she starts putting her PJ's on, too cute


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Mferko said:


> you guys are making me want a puffer


As you should cause they are like little puppies.. My Fahaka is only 2.5 to 3 inches at the moment, maybe he's so active cause he's young. He is for sure very personal, anyone puts their finger on the glass and he'll try to bite it, if I put mine up there he'll just swim near and look at me. Though there was a time that I didn't want a fahaka, then I saw a video of Homer and I was sold!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hgi said:


> As you should cause they are like little puppies.. My Fahaka is only 2.5 to 3 inches at the moment, maybe he's so active cause he's young. He is for sure very personal, anyone puts their finger on the glass and he'll try to bite it, if I put mine up there he'll just swim near and look at me. Though there was a time that I didn't want a fahaka, then I saw a video of Homer and I was sold!


can you link the video?


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/homer-fahaka-new-pics-july-27-a-852/

All are in that thread, hope you have room for another tank loller


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

fahaka's are pure awesome!

you will most certainly enjoy it Mferko


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

omg awesome
do fahaka and mbu have similiar personality? 
how did you guys decide which puffer to get?


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I wanted a small one as mz daugther fell inlove with them a long time ago and wanted it in her room beside her bed. So not too many options then a pea puffer.


----------



## jassz (Dec 24, 2010)

Hercules, our little figure 8 puffer looks like a kite... up and down the glass whenever anyone is within his line of site. But, I can sit in another room and observe him, and it would seem his favorite spot is near the heater. I don't think it's because he's cold (the water is 80). He is a very gregarious fish, and not at all shy (he swam into the net at the fish store!). He will come right up and eat off a spoon, in fact one time he bit the spoon! I was expecting to see a little bite mark in the silver. 

Olivander, our SW Valentini puffer, likes to park himself nose up in the corners of the aquarium when he sleeps. It's always a bit of a surprise to find him such, but you think I'd be used to it by now.

Puffers are indeed very personable fish.


----------



## jassz (Dec 24, 2010)

Mferko said:


> o
> how did you guys decide which puffer to get?


In the case of Hercules (F8), there was no contest. While the others at the fish store were bigger, he was by far the friendliest. He swam right into the net (literally) and said, "Take me home with you!" (not so literally). Who could resist that puppy dog face?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i decided by lots of research.

also it helps to have a girlfreind that is a mod on the Pufferforum ..


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> omg awesome
> do fahaka and mbu have similiar personality?
> how did you guys decide which puffer to get?


fahakas are awsome. Mbu is bigger nicer markings and get along with fish better


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

here a cool pic album in my profile http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/members/johnnyfishtanks-88/albums/paddy-puffer-10/


----------

